# Friday!



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Can't believe I'm the first...

Right, got this early in the week and have been wearing it ever since (yes, the shiny bezel does make it tricky to photograph):










Have a good long weekend!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*RLT15* (on its bracelet)


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

This for me today; I'm doing the housework while my daughter is away :bb:










and I'll be swapping over to this later........


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

adrian said:


>


very nice Adrian, i'm seriously considering saving for the full size quartz version (which that may be one :huh: )


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

nursegladys said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Doing the :rlt: thing today (hope the pic works as I am at work & the fun police don't let me see pics from flickr etc)

Paul


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Watch numbers being reduced but still got my Sinn for today.......


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Dave ME said:


> Can't believe I'm the first...
> 
> Right, got this early in the week and have been wearing it ever since (yes, the shiny bezel does make it tricky to photograph):
> 
> ...


Mmmm! That's nice.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Azimuth Bomberdier


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

grey said:


> Dave ME said:
> 
> 
> > Can't believe I'm the first...
> ...


What he said :tongue2:


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

That's beautiful Dave E :tongue2:

I'm trying out the O&W M1 on a brown Darlena strap you sold me about 2 years ago

:lol:


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Incursore on one of a couple of newly arrived handmade straps - a comparative review to follow.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This one for me today - been wearing it all week in fact. I fited a new caseback & crystal gasket to it recently & when I removed the old crystal gasket part of the chapter ring (that was printed onto the crystal) came away with it - this meant that I had to remove the rest of it off as it looked naff with a bloody great gap in it :taz: Fortunately the original Seiko chapter ring is still there & it still looks good (I think so anyway). I've not taken any pics of the watch since then though so you'll just have to make do with an old one! It's such a comfortable watch to wear & such a good design I don't understand why Seiko don't do a modern version/reissue!

Anyway enough of my rambling - have a good weekend everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Omega Seamaster GMT* for me today


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

I am wearing this one that I recently received:

Doxa Searambler:










Have a great weekend all!

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

I have gone with this today New and fresh from RTL this week..... Casio 200m super illuminator divers watch


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Off Roy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

HI all

Still with new ENZO










Have a great weekend all!!

Paul


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Decided to go for this (it is really starting to grow on me & it survived a drunken Tuesday night & Wednesday night this week):


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

No suprises about what I'm wearing today










HAGW

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Nice day in London town so going with PAM 250 Daylight

Martin


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Waiting for a NOS bracelet to arrive this morning for this little beauty, so it'll definitely be on my wrist today.










Although I'm seeing Keith later, so who knows what I might come home with  .

Have a great weekend everyone.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing this odd couple at the moment....

*RLT-11, No.11/50, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels.*










*Smiths Empire, 5 Jewels, c1960s?*

(`Made In Gt Britain` at The Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais Wales)


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This LIP "in" today.

Bertrand


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mutley said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > Dave ME said:
> ...


What they said


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Revue Thommen Pilot today:










Cheers


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

Can't seem to take this one off


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Alpha day today. Wearing this one at work.










Will change over to this one when I get home.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

This one for me today:










all the best

Jan


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Going with the pumpkin today










Rich


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Finally got round to putting the strap on this one for a day's outing....

We have a 3 day weekend to celebrate Children's Day, so there will be Super 14 Rugby on Saturday

and at least an hour or three at the markets on Sunday or Monday.










Have a great weekend everyone.

Alexus


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

new arrival for me today, (note to self, set the time before taking pics). Lemania 5100 Chrono, love it.










Andy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

SD for me


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

And now this excellent condition 6139 17jewel chrono off Siverhawk who has completely overhauled this to perfect running order


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Omega 1000m


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

foztex said:


> new arrival for me today, (note to self, set the time before taking pics). Lemania 5100 Chrono, love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTY!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wore this today for a meeting with a local collector who has just bought one and wanted to compare and contrast the pair...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Donning my Batman suit and strapping on the Dynamic...










Robin has one too, of course.

Get it?

Dynamic Duo?

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

I crack myself up. :huh:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Very cool pic SharkBike ..


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Tutima Di300 titanium - pure Germanic simplicity!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been wearing this all week, must be time for a change :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> This for me today; I'm doing the housework while my daughter is away :bb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very very cool choices andy.......very cool


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

This Old Zodiac Seawolf arrived this afternoon




























Any idea of date, I think it's an early one from the 50's?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Going with the pumpkin today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these before coming to work...

*RLT-5, 25 Jewel ETA 2824-2 *










*Vostok Komanderski, cal 2414,17 Jewels Сделано в СССР, c1980s*


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> This Old Zodiac Seawolf arrived this afternoon
> 
> Any idea of date, I think it's an early one from the 50's?


Very interesting piece, Neal :thumbsup:

Is the bezel a brassy colour?


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > This Old Zodiac Seawolf arrived this afternoon
> ...


A little, but looks more brassy in the photos...


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Now changed to this new arrival!

Damasko DA36










Cheers

MArk


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Up until 5 this morning as part of the local elections... getting old, can't pull an all- nighter without feeling rough, so had a day off and slept until 3.

This week I have been mostly wearing from my collection of gold dress watches...

So... with it's new crystal, (fitted with great ease and speed thanks to RLT's crystal tool!)










And now, a couple of Grolsches and back to bed!

HAGW, all.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> Any idea of date, I think it's an early one from the 50's?


I don't think it's 1950's. My guess would be 1960's, but they made these until the mid 70's without date.

BTW - nice shirt Neal. 

Rich


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Going with the pumpkin today
> ...


Thanks Shawn. Hadn't worn this for a while, and forgot how lovely it is 

Changed over to this one now though....










Rich


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

excuse the cuffs

on a mission today so back to the sar....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Managed to take the SD off for a rest, so have now changed over to the RLT


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Not enough Stowa on show!










...to "out style" the boss in our meeting today :tongue2:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Fast becoming my main daily wearer, the CWC G10.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Got this back from Steve (Ryte Time) this week after a complete overhaul and fitted this Hirsch Rally strap from Roy which arrived yesterday. A nice combo IMO.



















However not sure if Iâ€™m going to hang onto this one so I wore my SUB today - Cheers Stu


----------



## neilg77 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bill B said:


> Omega 1000m


Now that is a lovely watch (and a great bracelet). Relatively new to this and it's great to find a new addition to the wish list.

Fantastic looking piece. Is looks big too - is it comfortable to wear?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Home from work & swapped over to this...

*RLT69 Special, No.007/100, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels*










Love that Rotary Stu unk:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Mach but that strap is no good for you my friend 

I've literally just had it completely overhauled and at quite some considerable cost so I'm in two minds as to whether or not it would be worth flipping. Don't get me wrong its lovely but I've decide to thin my collection to a max of 8 so 6 will be on the block... but which ones? :cry2: Possibly the Longines too :blink:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Now wearing this one I managed to "borrow" of Keith, probably means I'll end up buying it though 
























I love the dial on this one, essentially it's a mirror (pretty difficult to capture on pics) and those indices are brilliant too. I can feel this might get expensive. All in all it's a chunk of 70's madness, just my kinda thing B)

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> Thanks Mach but that strap is no good for you my friend


I don`t remember commenting on the strap? 



> I've literally just had it completely overhauled and at quite some considerable cost so I'm in two minds as to whether or not it would be worth flipping. Don't get me wrong its lovely but I've decide to thin my collection to a max of 8 so 6 will be on the block... but which ones? :cry2: Possibly the Longines too :blink:


You intend to reduce your collection to only 8 watches?!!! :swoon:



Stuart Davies said:


> Time to thin out the herd as I have now aquired 14 watches so I need to cut back to a sensible numberâ€¦
> 
> Cheers Stu


You can`t cut back from 14 to get a sensible number of watches, you have to go up from there to do that :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stanford said:


> I've been wearing this all week, must be time for a change :lol:


Yeah it is, you might as well let that go now h34r:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You intend to reduce your collection to only 8 watches?!!! :swoon:
> 
> You can`t cut back from 14 to get a sensible number of watches, you have to go up from there to do that :lol:


Yep only the ONE wrist Mach and seven days in a week  :lol: :tongue2:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A good conservative h34r: watch today :tongue2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stuart Davies said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > You intend to reduce your collection to only 8 watches?!!! :swoon:
> ...


When you get there, please let me know how you managed it as I've been trying to do that for the past 2 years


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> Now wearing this one I managed to "borrow" of Keith, probably means I'll end up buying it though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Gary that is lovely - don't even think about it give Keith the money now :yes:

It looks absolutly mint.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > You intend to reduce your collection to only 8 watches?!!! :swoon:
> ...


Well, even allowing for 8 hours sleeping a day that still leaves 16 hours left & two wrists :wink2: :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


With a 710 like mine Phil then the ear ache gets to you on times...

_"not ANOTHER watch, when are you going to buy me dimonds"_

Oh boy! :lol:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> Now wearing this one I managed to "borrow" of Keith, probably means I'll end up buying it though
> 
> I love the dial on this one, essentially it's a mirror (pretty difficult to capture on pics) and those indices are brilliant too. I can feel this might get expensive. All in all it's a chunk of 70's madness, just my kinda thing B)
> 
> ...


That's a stunner :thumbup:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > I've been wearing this all week, must be time for a change :lol:
> ...


Not just yet, Phil :lol:


----------



## nosher (Mar 4, 2008)

Toshi said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


THE CERTINA LOOKS THE DOGS . WHAT SIZE ARE THEY?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

nosher said:


> THE CERTINA LOOKS THE DOGS . WHAT SIZE ARE THEY?


Thanks Nosher, glad you like it. The case is 44mm wide without crown, and 15mm deep. I'm still not convinced it's a keeper yet, and actually have been wearing it to try to make a decision about that. 

Rich


----------



## nosher (Mar 4, 2008)

Toshi said:


> nosher said:
> 
> 
> > THE CERTINA LOOKS THE DOGS . WHAT SIZE ARE THEY?
> ...


I WILL STALK THE SALES SECTION...


----------



## justin tt1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> Waiting for a NOS bracelet to arrive this morning for this little beauty, so it'll definitely be on my wrist today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a new grail !!! I MUST have one of these. What is one of these going to cost me ?


----------

